# Xeno the Nigerian Dwarf  Doe KIDDED 08/04/2012



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I should of posted this earlier but was having some thoughtless thoughts on how to upload pics lol.
Anyway this is Xeno this evening. She has bagged up a lot more since yesterday. I tried to feel her ligaments but Im a little rusty still on that. I dont feel any hard little pencils but I do feel a little bit of something there in the V.

She is a 5th freshener this year  and we are hoping for some doelings from this pair. But I have a weird feeling its boys since a lot of folks have been having a buck year in my area.

Please comment on the pic below, I just cannot wait to see the kids and how many she has in there!!

I will keep the updates coming tomorrow. I am hoping she will go tomorrow!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

She is beautiful.....Beep Beep...Wide load


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you  I am on the edge waiting for her to kid, lol. She is mushy back at her tail head but no discharge yet. Her udder though did a big fill since yesterday and I suspect it to get fuller tomorrow. But I am hoping for kids either tomorrow or sometime this weekend! 

I too have been     and then  , then back to 

But we checked her just 30 mins ago and she was just hanging out in the  stall by her self acting like nothing is going on. lol. ugh does!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Got a baby monitor?  If her ligs are at all present, I wouldn't start the countdown just yet, but if it is MUSH, you got 24 hours or less for her to progress to the pushing stage.  YAY!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am going to guess a set of large twins.  One male one female.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay so today was her 145 day and her due date and still no babies 
But here are some pics of her from tonight.  But maybe tomorrow we might see some kids!!?


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow she is huge


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 3, 2012)

Idk its hard to say how many she has in there this is her 5th freshening. But Im not sure if the kids would be big or not. Dad is not big he is more femanine looking with fine dairy bones.

Here is the dad.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes she is very deep and big lol. So I am hoping its not two BIG twins lol more like 3 or 4 little ones in there. But who knows she may just give two. Last time she had 3 does and then the time before that she had 2 bucks. Not sure about the other two times though. I am hoping for some does though maybe one boy!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Aug 3, 2012)

That is just about the most stunning colored buck I have ever seen


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 3, 2012)

Yay upcoming goat babies  ! Good luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 3, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> That is just about the most stunning colored buck I have ever seen


x2  DH and I were just saying the same thing.  It almost looks like someone took goat parts out of two different colored goat building kits and stuck them together.  What a cool coloring combo!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok. That is really weird. My buck looks exactly the same!! You buck has a bit bigger beard but everything else is the same. haha


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 4, 2012)

Still no babies at 6 AM this morning... UGH! Iam getting ready to go check on her again.. Crossing my fingers she'll go soon!! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the sire. He is sire is a TX TwinCreeks buck and his dam is a Doubletree doe. So he has some good lines for milk behind him. I recently sold him to add some different lines to my herd. But he is right down the road and is owned by HeavenlyAcres Farm (they have a FaceBook) they did buy a Mini Nubian doe who was bred to him and she had BEAUTIFUL marked kids twin does at that one had blue eyes even!! 

So I just cannot WAIT to see these babies as they will be purebred Nigerian Dwarfs!! 

Anyway... We are still waiting and I feel like I am getting


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 4, 2012)

She is laboring now!! Finally! Im with her and she is laying down having contractions and it starting to push a little


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 4, 2012)

Yay


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 4, 2012)

Xeno kidded around 5:50 with 1 single buck kid   He will be FOR SALE once he is weaned from momma. This is a BIG buckling that is very beautiful! He even has BLUE eyes like his sire!!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 4, 2012)

oh he could also be polled too! Wait and see...


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 4, 2012)

Awww can't wait till I get mine!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  I was getting worried when you didn't post for some time...glad it all went well and he is a beauty


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 4, 2012)

CONGRATS! so cute!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cute! I can't believe she had a single though.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks and I know I was shocked that is was only 1 in her but we had the vet come out just to be sure.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow just one! Hes a cutie! Looks like his mama. Congrats!!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on him 

He is for sale and will be ready to leave when he is weaned. Would like for him to go to a show/breeding home. If anyones interested please let me know. He's got the milky lines to stand behind him too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 5, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

